# turn signals



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

I got my flashers all working.
Finally got the lamps for my front bezels in.
BUT my [email protected]#$%^&*(&^ turn signals still dont work.
a few months back I thought none would work unless the fronts were hooked up too. load and all that........
dagnabbit...............
I tried 2 different flasher s and they still dont flash.
What else could this be
thanks as always


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Did you change both flashers or just the one in the fuse panel.......?? Do they light up steady, or not at all?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

you of course cleaned out the bulb socket with scotchbrite or steel wool and used some dielectric grease when installing the new bulbs????


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

The flasher in the fuse panel is for the 4 way flashers.
I beleive there is only the one for the turn signals (located under the das by ones right knee)
all the lights are on and steady.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

OK, probable cause.....bad flasher. OR an improper wire some where..like one lead crossed into a steady on circuit (headlights , or parking lights) Disconnect 1 wire from the flasher under the dash near your left knee. Turn the signal switch to left and check, then right and check.........then remove the flasher from the fuse panel and repeat........are you using LED bulbs?.....then report findings to us. Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

crustysack said:


> you of course cleaned out the bulb socket with scotchbrite or steel wool and used some dielectric grease when installing the new bulbs????


:agree....grounds and "hot' connections are VERY important!!!! e


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

The grounds on my light bezels are somewhat of a mystery.
they are each a white wire with a round lug.
jumpered together and put to the batterys neg, or left totally unconected the 4 ways work.........lol
The blinkers did work if i toggle the turn signal lever...............
one thing.............i did find and open filiment on one of the 4 tail light bulbs.....
stay tuned and thanks
TK


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

Topkat said:


> The grounds on my light bezels are somewhat of a mystery.
> they are each a white wire with a round lug.
> jumpered together and put to the batterys neg, or left totally unconected the 4 ways work.........lol
> The blinkers did work if i toggle the turn signal lever...............
> ...


From my (limited experience), it sounds like that open filament might be to blame. Any time you have burned out bulbs, weird stuff tends to happen. make sure you don't have any more busted bulbs.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Burnt filament!:agree


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

new bulb didnt make them flash..............but now, when I remove the ground from the light fixtures............the lites in front go out and BOTH arrows on the dash are on....
so that has changed.
puzzling!!!!


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

"The blinkers did work if i toggle the turn signal lever..............."

that is the clue, bad turn signal switch. and grounds should be connected to car body and have ground straps from frame to body in place at wheelwells and firewall. By the way, the factory service manual has an excellent troubleshooting procedure for turn signals as well as a lot of other stuff you ask about.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

DO ALL the blinkers (4) stay on steady?....If so, remove the flasher under the dash and tell me how many wires go to it. E


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

No lites are on unless the turn signal lever is up or down.
once up or down, the lites on that side stay on
there are 2 wires on the flasher relay plug.


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

Topkat said:


> The grounds on my light bezels are somewhat of a mystery.
> they are each a white wire with a round lug.
> jumpered together and put to the batterys neg, or left totally unconected the 4 ways work.........lol
> The blinkers did work if i toggle the turn signal lever...............
> ...


do you have body ground straps hooked up? turn signals are grounded through the body ground straps.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Disconnect 1 wire from the flasher...do the lights go out? If yes, change the flasher. E


----------

